# Omnisphere 2 & Cubase 9



## kmm08 (Dec 13, 2016)

Has anyone tested or been using Omnisphere 2 in Cubase 9? 
If so, are there any major issues (such as being blacklisted)?


----------



## Harry (Dec 14, 2016)

All working smoothly here.


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 14, 2016)

No issues for me. Both run great.


----------



## URL (Dec 14, 2016)

I always use Omnisphere on slaves -eats to much of DAW cpu.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 24, 2017)

Omnisphere works great for me in Cubase Artist 9 although I've had nothing but problems with Native Instruments VSTs all blacklisted. Trying to find a solution for days now. It's pretty much useless for me without Kontakt.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 24, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Omnisphere works great for me in Cubase Artist 9 although I've had nothing but problems with Native Instruments VSTs all blacklisted. Trying to find a solution for days now. It's pretty much useless for me without Kontakt.



you can take following two files from "components" folder from cubase 8.5 (or 8) and put them into your cubase 9 "components" folder. this way no plugins will be blacklisted and you can also use 32bit plugins in cubase 9.

"VstBridgeApp.exe"
"VstPlugManager.dll"

oh between. do also maybe have full version of cubase? i got cubase 9 and cubase artist 9, but the sound from cubase artist sounds muddy. exact same project file with exact same settings rendered. i also asked in the steinberg forums so far, but havent got an answer yet


----------



## kmm08 (Jan 24, 2017)

That's odd. Have all the Native Instrument VST plugins installed on a Mac Pro and using with Cubase 9 Pro. None of the plugins are blacklisted, including Kontakt. Not sure about Cubase Artist but can;t see why it would make a difference. Actually, a few of my plugins that were blacklisted in Cubase 9 are working the same as they didd in 8.0/8.5 so I would;t be too concerned about the blacklist warning at this point.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 24, 2017)

Heroix said:


> you can take following two files from "components" folder from cubase 8.5 (or 8) and put them into your cubase 9 "components" folder. this way no plugins will be blacklisted and you can also use 32bit plugins in cubase 9.
> 
> "VstBridgeApp.exe"
> "VstPlugManager.dll"
> ...



Thanks for the info. I'm a first time Cubase user so I don't have Cubase 8. I'm formerly using ableton Live 9 Suite and it all works beautifully so I'm afraid to mess my plugins up or anything with the folders. I keep getting this message though when I scan the plugins: "A timeout may have occurred. Check if the the plugin is displaying a message or click "Cancel" to put on the blacklist" (my only option).


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 24, 2017)

Heroix said:


> oh between. do also maybe have full version of cubase? i got cubase 9 and cubase artist 9, but the sound from cubase artist sounds muddy. exact same project file with exact same settings rendered. i also asked in the steinberg forums so far, but havent got an answer yet



For there to be a difference, I think there must be some difference in the setup between the sessions. The audio engines (and the code base) is exactly the same. 
Could you test render from each of them - bring the resulting files back into cubase, and see if they null on phase reverse? If they don't - lets research some more.
In that case, is there any way for you to share the project with me? I can certainly do some pretty decent analysis of the audio here (during both realtime and after render)


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 25, 2017)

I have had no issues with either Omni 2 or Kontakt 5. I did have issues with East West Play - solution might help you.
The issue with Play was well known. When I downloaded the Play 5 'Cubase 9 friendly' update to Play that EW issued it was still blacklisted and shown in red.

I found that I had to de-instal Play, then run C9 to auto update the paths, then reinstall, then again refresh the paths. This worked. You could try something similar with K5.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 27, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> For there to be a difference, I think there must be some difference in the setup between the sessions. The audio engines (and the code base) is exactly the same.
> Could you test render from each of them - bring the resulting files back into cubase, and see if they null on phase reverse? If they don't - lets research some more.
> In that case, is there any way for you to share the project with me? I can certainly do some pretty decent analysis of the audio here (during both realtime and after render)



https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=250&t=111363

there you can have a read and listen. also project files are there.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 27, 2017)

The thread is a very good read. Thanks for the link.
This will take some methodical thought and structured testing to get to the bottom of what is going on.

What is known : Playback of audio files on audio tracks on cubase artist and cubase pro is identical.
What is being tested : Playback of patches in VSTi synths renders different sounding results. 

Lets go back to square one. I think its worth saying - yes, there's been tests done, but there is enough room for error / lack of knowledge about what is going on for the particular patches which suggests it is worth starting from scratch with the tests - to see if we can identify the exact cause of the differences.

The tests may seem a little too simple - but we can keep adding complexity until we find what is causing the issues.

Test number 1.
Edit a sine wave audio file (a sample) to be a clean - with no clicks or pops or other distortions. If you do not have one, I can provide.
Load the sine wav into kontakt, and save the patch.
Play a single note (middle C) for a bar at 120, then silence for a bar, then single note an octave below, and finally after another silence, an octave above the original.
Render each bar out as a separate file. (So bar 1-2, 3-4, 5-6).

Repeat these renders in cubase artist and cubase pro.

Label the files, and upload the link to here.

We can add complexity afterwards IF and only if these files come back the same. 

Cheers, Brendan.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 29, 2017)

Any update?


----------

